# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  3D Scan Yourself Right into the Video Game with SLAM Scan Engine Technology

## Brian_Krassenstein

Most video games start by asking you to choose who or what you want to represent yourself in the game. It's fun to take on another identity for a while - but what if you could play as yourself? Not a cartoonish version of yourself, but as a photorealistic character with your actual face? Swiss startup Dacuda is trying to make that possible with their SLAM Scan Engine Technology, which has already been used for several scanning applications, and which will now allow users to 3D scan themselves right into video games - using only their smartphones. Read more at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/124899/dacuda-slam-scan/

----------


## curious aardvark

like a lot of these old news items, I don't think it ever happened.

----------

